# Hi from California!!



## mommymommy (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi I'm Amy a SAHM who is dying to get out there and use my Aesthetician lic. to save the world,lol!!! I LOVE make up and am very passionate about skincare! So happy to be on a board where others feel the same!!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





welcome to Specktra - I'm from California (So. Cali)

i'm wanting to be an esthetician later on as well! anywho hope you enjoy this place as much as I do!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 13, 2010)

welcome darling


----------



## Purple (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## teeezyy (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Amy! So glad you're here... we can always use knowledgeable skincare advice =)


----------



## n_c (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## SuSana (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Isn't this place amazing?? I'm a newbie too and it feels like home already!


----------



## malvales (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joybelle* 

 
_Isn't this place amazing?? I'm a newbie too and it feels like home already!_

 
I know! I am new too and this place rocks! People are friendly and willing to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Welcome, too btw! I am also in California


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Amy!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

to Specktra Amy!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Amy! Welcome to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're glad to have ya!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Amy!


----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Amy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's soo good to have you here!!


----------



## ggracebasa420 (May 9, 2010)

hi everyone! California gal here too! & new...


----------



## cool username (May 9, 2010)

Welcome! From another california newbie


----------

